# Zoey Has Her Forever Home!



## socalyte (Nov 15, 2010)

Hi all, I wanted to update you all on my latest foster, Zoey. She now has a wonderful forever home! The couple who adopted her had recently lost their previous Maltese rescue dog, Baby. They came to visit Zoey twice before they picked her up, and they are just delightful people. I know Zoey will be very well taken care of-- everything a foster mommy could wish  

It was hard to lose her, because we'd had her for around ten weeks, since she was about six weeks old. My hubby really had formed a tight bond with her, and it was very, very tempting to keep her. We had to keep reminding ourselves what we were doing and why. It helped that we knew her new foster family didn't have any fluff in their home anymore and what a wonderful addition to their family she was going to be. 

Here is a picture we took shortly before she was adopted (sorry it's blurry, Zoey was rarely still!)


----------



## zooeysmom (Aug 1, 2011)

That's wonderful! Good job, Jackie  Wishing Zoey a very happy life with her new family!


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

It is so nice to hear a happy story. You should be proud, Jackie.


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

That's great news ! So happy that Zoey has found her forever home.


----------



## Ann Mother (Dec 18, 2013)

How neat


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

How wonderful! Forever happy...


----------



## Tanner's Mom (May 27, 2005)

Great news, Jackie. I know Zoey will have a wonderful life.


----------



## Trisha (Aug 8, 2014)

Very Nice! Congratulations Zoey!! Happy you will have a "forever home"! :yahoo:


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

I love happy endings


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Jackie - you did such a wonderful thing by fostering her. You saved her life and brought her to a family who had a hole in their heart. And of course that may mean you might be able to take another foster in if one comes your way in need. It's a win/win/win. I hope they keep in touch with you. :chili::chili:


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

I'm so happy for little Zoey, she's found her forever home


----------



## MalteseObsessed (Mar 7, 2010)

Great news Jackie! You took such good care of her. I bet she'll have a good life after you fostered her with so much love! Happy for her!!!


----------



## Alexa (Aug 6, 2009)

That's wonderful news, Jackie!

I know it must be hard to let her go but knowing she is in wonderful and loving hands shows what a great job you do!

So happy for sweet Zoey!


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

Happy news!


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

That is such awesome news, Jackie! You did a wonderful thing taking care of precious Zoey and helping her find her forever home!!


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

The best news!!!


----------



## Pooh's mommy (Aug 31, 2014)

:wub: Love love love that Zoey has found her forever home with wonderful people to Love her forever and always . Jackie you are a wonderful person with a special place in your heart for the little fluffs who need a place to call home until they can find that special person to love them forever and ever . A BIG :ThankYou: to you and your dear husband for all that you do for the little ones. :aktion033:


----------



## socalyte (Nov 15, 2010)

Here are two pictures of Zoey at her new family's house-- looks like she has made herself at home!


























Being a foster mommy is definitely the hardest thing I ever loved doing-- but seeing Zoey so content and knowing she is loved is all the reward I could ever ask for.


----------



## Ann Mother (Dec 18, 2013)

Well & you could not adopt them all. It must be rewarding to see her so happy & with a family that appreciates her.


----------



## lydiatug (Feb 21, 2012)

Sounds like a win/win...except fo you, Jackie...I would have a hard time fostering because I'd want to keep them all. What a great thing you do!


----------

